# Scooby first full deatail and tidy up..



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

I have spent the last 2 weekends out detailing the car..pictures are not the best but there all I got, as the weather has been bad and could not get it outside for some tidy pictures, this is my first attempt at a proper deatail..

First up, jack the car up remove the wheels front and back, spray arches and brakes calipers with an APC cleaner allow to soak and then pressure wash off.



Next up was all the door and boot shuts, again sprayed with APC cleaner with a wax additive agitated with a brush and swilled down.


Then moved to the engine bay, used Auto glym engine and machine cleaner for this and agitated with a brush, finnished off with silicone spray to displace water droplets.




Put in the garage with the heating on for 2 days to dry out the car and arches, Put the car up on axle stands then put on 2 coats of Waxsol underseal on the arches, while i was waiting for the first coat of Waxsol to dry (24 hrs) decided to rub down prep and paint the disc center's as they were looking a bit tired, i was going to remove the discs to paint them but I settled with masking up.



When the wheels were off cleaned them and clayed them, before using my Auto finesse tough coat system on them.


As the wheel nuts were off soaked then in Auto glym engine and machine cleaner, cleaned them with wire wool rinsed them off with clean water left them to dry.



Removed all masking tape fitted the wheels back on, then outside treated to Auto brite snow foam then to be washed in poorboys super slick car shampoo, back in the garage dried off and then clayed the car with Meguiars smooth surface clay system including all the windows.

Then using my meguiars DA G220 v2 polisher I then used Meguiars ultimate compound and set about the cars which took me about 9 hours to get rid of swirls and scratch and swirl marks, then followed by the Auto Finesse Tough coat system with 2 coats of tough coat applied.













Started on the inside next, used a foam suede cleaner on the seats and carpets, diluted down some APC cleaner very weak to wipe over all the plastic door cards, dash etc.




To finnish off cleaned the exhaust with Autosol metal cleaner and buffed off..

Now for a couple of cans and an indian tonight...LOL


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

That is just stunning, the car looks alright too 

Top work though mate, the garage looks amazing, that takes tidiness to a whole new level!


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the pictures, great job :thumb:

Dave


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Top job. Looks awesome. Nice environment to work in as we'll


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing work mate! 

Planning on getting my vxr upto scratch in June time same as youve done as my calipers and hubs need re painting


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

Great to see.... fab job!!

It's so easy to get 'garage envy'. It must be so great to get the car washed down and then into the dry for fine detail work.:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words guys...


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

very nice, im not a fan of scoobys in white mainly because they aint looked after like most scoobys i seen down here, but this looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

WOW! Great work and lovely Subaru  Aspen white has to be the best colur for them, followed by silver!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That looks stunning n nice garage
What Honda is under the cover?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning.... Thats all I can say


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work, a stunner.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Amazing job and what a stunning car. IMO this is the best shape scooby and best colour! Bet that NurSpec sounds epic!


----------



## fern010 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic write up, showing off your great work. Always like to see a well looked after car.

Nice clean up of the wheels nuts as well, they came up a treat.


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a beauty mate, looking very good :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's awesome mate, top work on a really nice motor and what a nice set up there, very jelous:lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## BenRK (Feb 1, 2013)

Your car is stunning, don't think I've ever seen a hawk eye in white before but it really looks well in it, jealous just a tad!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome machine chief. Looking new.


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Good work


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks awesome really miss my old white classic everyone knows white scoobys are the fastest


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

mk2jon said:


> That looks stunning n nice garage
> What Honda is under the cover?


Its CBR 1000RR fireblade repsol replica..


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Now this all looks somewhat familiar


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

B0DSKI said:


> Now this all looks somewhat familiar


Only discovered this site about 2 weeks ago..:thumb:

fair play there is some useful information on here Bodski, but the more I read the more money I want to spend


----------



## barkerp (Feb 4, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work fella and looks a very nice Scooby.
liking the wheels


----------



## LukeTripod87 (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! Always loved one of these!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Very good! Not often you see a well looked after Impreza so pat on the back


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

S3LDM said:


> Only discovered this site about 2 weeks ago..:thumb:
> 
> fair play there is some useful information on here Bodski, but the more I read the more money I want to spend


Lol tell me about it. Just don't tell the missus


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Stay away from puddles.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Car looks amazing, great work :thumb:

Edit: any chance of some pics of the repsol honda?

Chris


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice work , is that a repsol blade under the cover ?


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Stunning car mate, and great job!! Love the garage too...


----------



## scaniadaft (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing job, car looks like new.
Great looking car also.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Minty fresh... Cars looking good too !


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Incredible work on this!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

S3LDM said:


> Its CBR 1000RR fireblade repsol replica..


A beast of a machine


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

....utterly gorgeous


----------



## mslade1979 (May 28, 2012)

Awesome job and amazing garage fella


----------



## Dagashi (May 6, 2013)

great job. lots of effort!


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

That is one of the nicest examples ive seen for a whole. Looks stunning in white. Well done mate!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely 

What foam suede cleaner did you use? Use a brush or microfibre?


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice m8 

Is it a UK car or a JDM??


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Mumbles said:


> Car looks amazing, great work :thumb:
> 
> Edit: any chance of some pics of the repsol honda?
> 
> Chris


Here you go, not the best pics though..


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Jasoon,

Its a uk model pal..


----------



## Trops (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi dude looks wicked


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

What a great Job, all your effort has really paid off. It's always hard to get shine on a white car, but it's a cracking job.

Also, love the bike :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

superb looking car mate. great results aswell


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely car, Like it a lot.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice car and bike mate, nice to see a Scooby thats clean and tidy and not blue and gold, as they all seem to be round my way.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks very nice.... great work...

Hope you don't have the power ranger outfit to go with that bike though! 

I saw a Repsol bike, rider with Respol leathers a few weeks ago... at traffic lights in Glasgow city centre... pure racing man, I bet he felt like he was in the MotoGP pits..... :lol::lol::lol:

it's a pet hate with me... much like those t!ts that walk about with Merc, BMW, Ferrari jackets and/or hats on.... :wall::wall::wall:

Wasn't you, was it???? 

Anyway... a tad o/t... great work on the Scoobie dooooooo

:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice, great car! Also very jelous of your man cave


----------



## ryans day (May 10, 2013)

lovely car fella and nice wheels,what colour are they?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow... Fab write up and what a great cave to work in :thumb: Even the kids pink tricycles are all lined up... You got it bad dude :lol:


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Little update, removed the spoiler to clean underneath, did not realized so much crap gathers under there..

before:

After:


Then finaly outside for some pictures in the sun..








Back in its home..


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks lovely, and loving the attention to detail removing the spoiler :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

NIce garage too! all parked up nice


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

Absolutely stunning car, and what Id do to have a garage like that, excellent!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Unbelievable car and bike!! And garage tbh lol! I'm very jealous  Great all round


----------

